# Anthem repair - take to Anthem or 3rd party



## lucasboyo (Dec 1, 2016)

My MRX 700 made an exploding noise through the speakers and shut itself down - twice. Worked fine right after but next day, the main left speaker out is nothing but loud static regardless of input or volume. I swapped the cables and outputs and it is definitely the main left speaker output. I called anthem and it costs $130 just to take a look, plus parts but they will toss in small parts if that is all it takes. Tech is guessing it is a minor repair but one never knows. Probably about a 3-5 week wait for repairs after dropping off. Question is - is it worth going direct to Anthem (I am within a short drive) or any downside going to a well reputed local guy to check it out and possibly repair. I would expect anthem would use all oem parts and offer a warranty on repair, no idea on the local guy. Thanks for your insights.


----------



## Muller21QQQ (Mar 1, 2020)

do you know, once I had the same situation while I organized a party...
There were 200 mates, girls, boys, drinks and a lot of fun but everything had ended due to the fact that speakers and shut itself down...


----------



## fleming007 (Mar 2, 2020)

The same happened to me, the speakers are still broken down I couldn't find someone to repair them. The problem is that I have a party in a few weeks and I don't think I'll manage to fix the speakers. So, I'm looking for event production services, like sound hire packages and lightening stuff. Do you know someone who can help me with this or at least someone who can repair the speakers? Any suggestions will be appreciated.


----------

